# GLofish question



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

I bought a few tiny glofish for my 2 gallon spec nano(i know its small) but its a temporary situation till another tank is cycled. Anyway I noticed when I got home the little green guy has a problem with the tail fin. I don't know if it got a little torn or nipped or whether its genetically like that, but he seems to be having a hard time swimming? So my question is, is this fixable or is it most likely a genetic defect?


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

GloFish if I remember correctly are Zebra Danios but they've been genetically altered, actually some states in the US banned the sale of GloFish.

The picture isn't really clear but I would have to go with that it's a generic defect.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

You will usually see some damage because glofish(danios)are very active and will usually fight,one of my pink glofish lost it's eye when they were fighting.


----------



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

Well sorry to report, I awoke this morning to find the lil guy had passed away. I took him back to petco as he was only a couple days old, and was looking to find a replacement but they didn't have any. They do have however, a long finned orange glofish that looks pregnant. I was thinking about getting that one to see if I could get her to drops some eggs and raise my own, but I don't know if the fish is fat due to carrying eggs or whether that fish just eats a lot.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Well if you do get a pregnant glofish, don't sell the babies. It's illegal to sell them without a license and they're illegal to sell or own in California! But I think the females always look a little pregnant.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I would hold off on getting any more until the tank is cycled. Alternatively, you could do a fish-in cycle. Danios are extremely hardy and with proper maintenance would have no problem riding out the cycle. I think it would be better than keeping them in a 2 gallon - they are such active little fish and really do need a 2ft+ tank with a school of 6.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

If the Glofish didn't cost so much that would be ideal, but those things are 8 dollars each here, who knows how much for this person.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Trust me, when shops here sell standard zebra danios for $5+ each, you don't take fishy lives lightly. But in a fish-in cycle you shouldn't let ammonia get over 0.5ppm anyway, so they really should be fine if the OP does the proper maintenance.


----------



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> Trust me, when shops here sell standard zebra danios for $5+ each, you don't take fishy lives lightly. But in a fish-in cycle you shouldn't let ammonia get over 0.5ppm anyway, so they really should be fine if the OP does the proper maintenance.


Well I plan to have them in a larger tank but right now I might be moving within a month or so, and I am still looking for a cheap used tank I can find. I orginally had them in my 20 high with 4 other glo fish but they were being picked on and attacked from my tetra's and the larger glofish. So I have them in the fluval spec nano at the moment since a deal to sell that tank fell through. I do test the water everyday and do partial water changes everyday and so far I have kept the water quality really well. The pet store owner near me was astonished to see that my 2 gallon tank that has been set up only a week, has perfect ratings for nitrites, nitrates, amonia and ph. Its as if the tank is cycled. I will say this, I wish Fluval made the spec nano style tank larger as I love the look of it, love the filtration on this tank, but wish it had a real hood instead of a cheap plastic top and better dimensions.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Wouldn't a Fluval tank in the shape of the Petco Bookshelf Tank be a wonderful thing? I love the asthetics of Fluval tanks.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> Wouldn't a Fluval tank in the shape of the Petco Bookshelf Tank be a wonderful thing? I love the asthetics of Fluval tanks.


There is the Fluval Edge, it's around 6g. Long and wide dimensions, only thing I hate about it is that there is limited surface area for a Betta. It would've been the perfect Fluval tank for a Betta if it wasn't for the limited surface area. . .


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I've drooled over that tank for so long - I once saw it set up with tannin-stained water, sand with IAL on the bottom and lots of twisty driftwood and a school of ember tetras. It looked absolutely stunning.


----------

